# Diamond Resorts, Tahoe Beach & Ski Resort Defeat DRI...



## carl2591 (Nov 1, 2015)

"Owners Defeat Diamond Resorts bid to Gain board seat at Tahoe Beach & Ski Club" a legacy resort on the shores of Lake Tahoe.

The latest issue of TimeShareToday magazine, Issue 144 Nov/Dec 2015,  lays out the battle the current HOA and owners waged to make sure Diamond Resorts did not get a member on the Home Owners Assocation board. Diamond Resorts had a guy, DRI Senior Vice President Frank Goeckel with some 1619 votes, be out voted by owners that attended annual meeting a turn out of some 200 owners.  

Two of the current board members were able to garner more than enough votes to prevent the change of board membership.  Two other current board members are considered Diamond sympathizers to DRI, board member Steve Williams and Shannon Krutz are up for vote Sept 2016 so this issue is still far from over.

If you own at Tahoe Beach and Ski Resort at Lake Tahoe NV I highly recommend you read this article if you are not aware of what has been happening at your resort. 

On a side note: 
Subscriptions to TimeShare Today magazine runs $29 for the year and worth EVERY penny you spend. www.tstoday.com


----------



## jbercu (Oct 15, 2016)

carl2591 said:


> "Owners Defeat Diamond Resorts bid to Gain board seat at Tahoe Beach & Ski Club" a legacy resort on the shores of Lake Tahoe.
> 
> 
> On a side note:
> Subscriptions to TimeShare Today magazine runs $29 for the year and worth EVERY penny you spend. www.tstoday.com



Here is an update to this story.  In 2016 there are two new Board members.  The Board is united.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFYt_fhV69c

Thanks


----------



## RLS50 (Oct 16, 2016)

That was a very informative interview.

As it relates to DRI specifically, what is the reason for the 180 degree turn and why they fully supported the owners in the most recent board elections?  I was very surprised to hear that.   Is this just a Rope-a-Dope strategy or has something started to change under the Apollo umbrella?

Makes me curious.

Outside of the DRI questions, sounds like a resort that is being run very well and getting better.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 16, 2016)

Nice interview and a very soft sell to subscribe to the TS Today magazine and that is my opinion only .


----------



## WBP (Oct 22, 2016)

jbercu said:


> Here is an update to this story.  In 2016 there are two new Board members.  The Board is united.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFYt_fhV69c
> 
> Thanks



All my personal opinions:

I'm not sure what to make of the video broadcast or the move by Diamond.

First, I think Shep and Jeff are credible, high integrity guys, who are expert about timesharing;

Second, I can't quite figure out what the purpose is of the video broadcast is. Yes, it is informative, useful and professionally done. But, there are many tentacles, and I'm not sure which one is the intended focal point;

Third, kudos to the Board and owners of the Lake Tahoe Beach and Ski Resort for all of their achievements;

Finally, I wish I had a Crystal Ball to provide me with some insight into Diamond's strategy. I suspect that it was carefully calculated, I just don't know what it is. 

One can only hope that this latest chapter in the evolution of the Lake Tahoe Beach and Ski Resort is mutually beneficial for the resort, its timeshare owners, and Diamond.


----------

